# Chase nipples to rigid couplings



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ArknSpark said:


> I have about 30 rigid conduits stubbed up through a slap on an electrical room wall, they will provide raceways for branch circuits from 3 seperate normal power 120/208 3 phase panels. I am going to mount a 6x6x72" hoffman box over these conduits and then run 1 2 1/2" up to each panel. Since some conduits vary from one another from finish floor 3" to 3 1/2" to the top, (damn concrete guys lol) I figured it would be easier just to spin on rigid couplings and use chase nipples into them through the box, killing two birds with one stone by using 1 rigid coupling and 1 chase nipple vs. 2 rigid locknuts and one plastic bushing per pipe. Is this legal? Grounding is my concern, its under 250volts and I will be drilling my own holes into the wireway.


A chase nipple into a coupling will not be an effective ground. I'd make my own nipples to what ever length was needed.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

backstay said:


> A chase nipple into a coupling will not be an effective ground. I'd make my own nipples to what ever length was needed.


X2. Dust off the nipple chuck and get threading.


----------



## ArknSpark (Aug 1, 2014)

Maybe I could thread a locknut onto the chase nipple then insert the chase nipple through the the enclosure and into the coupling? All conduits will have grounds pulled through them by the way, I should of said bonding was my concern.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I've done that a few times. When I get some slobs mismatched stub ups. I think it works great. 


When's lunch?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Are they on deep strut off the wall? Maybe you could cut them all even and hand thread them in place.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

backstay said:


> a chase nipple into a coupling will not be an effective ground. *i'd make my own nipples to what ever length was needed.*






ponyboy said:


> x2. *dust off the nipple chuck and get threading.*


...x3 ...


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Cut them all even and use set screw rigid connectors.


----------



## ArknSpark (Aug 1, 2014)

they are set 7/8" off the wall, mounted to strut below the slab. When they backfilled for gravel before the pour they must have dumped a whole bobcat bucket on the pipes. Worst case I buy 2" threaded nipples and cheat the short ones a 1/4" on each side. Just wanted to avoid it becasue it wouldnt look as professional.


----------



## ArknSpark (Aug 1, 2014)

Mich drew said:


> Cut them all even and use set screw rigid connectors.


Spec book says no lol


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We do that all the time. On a painted can scratch the paint first. 

Manufacturers sell chase nipples for this exact app.

I also use 2 chases and a couple to go between starters and control cans to a wire way.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> X2. Dust off the nipple chuck and get threading.


I have one and it gets a lot of use.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

backstay said:


> I have one and it gets a lot of use.


I'll go weeks without using it and then I'll need it a dozen times in a day


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> We do that all the time. On a painted can scratch the paint first. Manufacturers sell chase nipples for this exact app. I also use 2 chases and a couple to go between starters and control cans to a wire way.


I've done that with panelboard tubs. Chase, coupling, chase.


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

ponyboy said:


> I've done that with panelboard tubs. Chase, coupling, chase.


I don't know why, but when _you_ say it, it just sounds_ dirty._


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

cplg+chase, cplg+close+locknut, whatever floats your boat


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ArknSpark said:


> I have about 30 rigid conduits stubbed up through a slap on an electrical room wall, they will provide raceways for branch circuits from 3 seperate normal power 120/208 3 phase panels.
> 
> I am going to mount a 6x6x72" hoffman box over these conduits and then run 1 2 1/2" up to each panel.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice wire friendly way to do it.
30 stub ups?
I would go at least 8x8 on that gutter, maybe even 12x12, you won't regret it if you have room for it. The next guy will be even happier.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

jrannis said:


> Sounds like a nice wire friendly way to do it. 30 stub ups? I would go at least 8x8 on that gutter, maybe even 12x12, you won't regret it if you have room for it. The next guy will be even happier.


8" deep gutter is clown shoes, 12" is simply absurd. Unless you're piping into with 4" there's no need for all that extra metal


----------



## ArknSpark (Aug 1, 2014)

jrannis said:


> Sounds like a nice wire friendly way to do it.
> 30 stub ups?
> I would go at least 8x8 on that gutter, maybe even 12x12, you won't regret it if you have room for it. The next guy will be even happier.


The electrical panels are 6" deep, I wanted the wire way to finish the same from the wall :thumbup:


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

ArknSpark said:


> The electrical panels are 6" deep, I wanted the wire way to finish the same from the wall :thumbup:


Exactly


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Are they on deep strut off the wall? Maybe you could cut them all even and hand thread them in place.


If the 30 stub ups are in one place , area , you will never get a hand threader
on them . If they messed up the spacing ,

I have done way too many power rooms where the pipe stubs are way out of wack in spacing off the wall and each other . PVC , RMC , and EMT .

Cutting them off near the ground and pipe up to gutter usually works best .

You say you are pulling a ground , thread less couplings will work 


Pete


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

ArknSpark said:


> they are set 7/8" off the wall, mounted to strut below the slab. When they backfilled for gravel before the pour they must have dumped a whole bobcat bucket on the pipes. Worst case I buy 2" threaded nipples and cheat the short ones a 1/4" on each side. Just wanted to avoid it becasue it wouldnt look as professional.


What would look professional is extending the stub-ups right into the panels. What do you need boxes down near the floor for?


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

IslandGuy said:


> What would look professional is extending the stub-ups right into the panels. What do you need boxes down near the floor for?


. It sounds a little late for that . I'm guessing all 30 of these are evenly spaced not allowing enough room to go straight into the panels ? The trough is a nice and pretty common way of doing this especially if pipes are crossing over etc . . My main concern here is the (1) 2 1/2" from the wire way to each panel stuffed with wires . Hope they're not longer than 24" for derating purposes .


----------



## LA3rd (Apr 12, 2013)

ArknSpark said:


> I have about 30 rigid conduits stubbed up through a slap on an electrical room wall, they will provide raceways for branch circuits from 3 seperate normal power 120/208 3 phase panels.
> 
> I am going to mount a 6x6x72" hoffman box over these conduits and then run 1 2 1/2" up to each panel.
> 
> ...


 Why are you using finish floor as your guide to level? Your conduit should be level regardless of what the concrete guys did.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

ArknSpark said:


> I have about 30 rigid conduits stubbed up through a slap on an electrical room wall, they will provide raceways for branch circuits from 3 seperate normal power 120/208 3 phase panels. I am going to mount a 6x6x72" hoffman box over these conduits and then run 1 2 1/2" up to each panel. Since some conduits vary from one another from finish floor 3" to 3 1/2" to the top, (damn concrete guys lol) I figured it would be easier just to spin on rigid couplings and use chase nipples into them through the box, killing two birds with one stone by using 1 rigid coupling and 1 chase nipple vs. 2 rigid locknuts and one plastic bushing per pipe. Is this legal? Grounding is my concern, its under 250volts and I will be drilling my own holes into the wireway.


. Two reasons of go with your plan : 1) you're only cheating a half inch an you're pulling a ground . 2) way easier pulling or feeding into a trough with chase nipples and easier on the hands , lol ! As an FYI , for your next slab , use at least 1 5/8" strut and strap your pipes down low and out temp nipples ( or scraps ) to strap them up top . Also use Tand B space caps . This will keep your stuff from racking and maintain your spacing . It also doesn't hurt keeping an eye on what those jokers are doing before and during a pour ! They'll break your pipes and not stop for a second and usually won't tell you .


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> X2. Dust off the nipple chuck and get threading.


 
I haven't used that yet, but I'm always trying to make short nipples, and the pony or table won't do it. Is it this ?

http://www.grainger.com/product/RIDGID-Nipple-Chuck-Kit-1VUR7


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

ArknSpark said:


> I have about 30 rigid conduits stubbed up through a slap on an electrical room wall, they will provide raceways for branch circuits from 3 seperate normal power 120/208 3 phase panels.
> 
> I am going to mount a 6x6x72" hoffman box over these conduits and then run 1 2 1/2" up to each panel.
> 
> ...



Branch circuits in one pipe from panel ???



Pete


----------



## BillyGibson (Aug 4, 2014)

Mich drew said:


> Cut them all even and use set screw rigid connectors.


The set screw comment brought two ideas to my mind. The first was my first master yelling not to cut corners. The second was "Thats Cadilacin'." To the OP, chase nipples into rigid couplings wouldnt be a suffeciant means of grounding the conduit. The best reply I have seen is to cut nipples. Well.... set screw guy... hes making the big bucks.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

BillyGibson said:


> The set screw comment brought two ideas to my mind. The first was my first master yelling not to cut corners. The second was "Thats Cadilacin'." To the OP, chase nipples into rigid couplings wouldnt be a suffeciant means of grounding the conduit. The best reply I have seen is to cut nipples. Well.... set screw guy... hes making the big bucks.


. There's nothing wrong with thread less rigid set screw connectors and they offer a perfectly sound ground path , as will chase nipples threaded into rigid couplings . This is a wire way under panel boards , and for a half inch discrepancy , making nipples is nuts . He's making his own holes and not going through concentric / eccentric KO 's .


----------

